# spiders



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I always thought a spider in my hair would be my worst nightmare. Now I have to worry about my ears too!

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/doctors-remove-spider-hiding-woman-ear-canal-195029859.html


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Gee thanks, now I will imagine spiders crawling on me all night.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ewwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

At least it was a cute spider


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolid you know supposedly the average person will swallow 7 spiders in their lifetime while asleep? Just a fun fact for you arachnophobiacs to think about while you are worried about them nesting in your ears!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry - I'm with Copchick - EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

And THANKS P5 - that made me feel SOOOO much better. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, poor little guy was just looking for someplace cozy to hide:googly:


----------

